# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > خبر: آموزش برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل Symbain-pdf

## kharaee_com

امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره :

http://www.babakkhan.persiangig.com/...shop_Farsi.rar

----------


## noorsoft

لطفا قبل از گزاشتن تاپیک سرچ کنید 
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...58&postcount=1

----------

